# St Josephs College - Mill Hill - Jan 2013



## UE-OMJ

St Josephs Seminary - probably recently more famously known as for the filming location of ''Call the Midwife''... ''St Joseph’s, in Mill Hill, North London, was used by the show to re-create Nonnatus House convent in Poplar, where the original Call the Midwife books are based.''






(Image from 'Call the Midwife'' - these people were not there on our visit   )





> As you approach Mill Hill heading North from London on the A1/A41, the sight of St Josephs College on Lawrence Street looms into view. The gold leafed Statue of St Joseph on the top is a well known and loved landmark. Sadly the college is currently an empty shell, home to pigeons and other nesting birds. The Mill Hill Missionaries moved out in June 2008 and the only vestage of their presence is a residual right to visit the graves of buried priests at the site. The college was first opened in 1871 as a seminary for Priests training to go on missions to far flung places. Interestingly only one Priest who originated from Mill Hill was ever ordained into the Mill Hill order.
> (Taken from http://barneteye.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/mill-hill-landmarks-st-josephs-college.html )




A landmark grade II listed building in Mill Hill, north-west London is to be transformed into 115 studio suites for the retirement market. Following many years as home to the St Joseph's Society for Foreign Missionaries, St Joseph's College has been granted planning permission for conversion.

Developers are due to begin building this spring 




*THE VISIT:* Visited with Steve2109...


This place is on my drive to work, a few months ago last year I popped by to check it out and have a bit of a recce - still in my work gear so didn't attempt entry, but back then it looked like this...













But on our visit it looked like this  Mind you I've been wanting to shoot something in the snow for a while so this was a perfect opportunity.













Lots of long corridors...















Library with spiral staircase...



































This place has plenty of staircases...



































The majority of the site is just many empty/featureless rooms like this one...










More stairs...








































Some out of bounds areas for the film crews (Kitchens, boiler rooms, etc)






























And finally, the chapel. The main reason for the visit 








































And a few snowy externals...

































Hope you enjoyed as much as I did 


.


----------



## steve2109

Great Pictures, came out better than mine did, was enjoyable this morning and something different, Chapel was excellent


----------



## Mars Lander

Excellent set images , looks marvellous


----------



## UrbanX

Whoa that's beautiful, what a minter! 
Eapecially loving that chapel!
Fantastic shots as usual!


----------



## perjury saint

*Looks great in the snow! Bloody loved it in here!! Kitchen was my fave bit...*


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

lovely stuff! what a place


----------



## Priority 7

lovely set bud


----------



## Ratters

nice one. Glad you got on ok Steve


----------



## flyboys90

Thats nice,very nice great photos.


----------



## urban phantom

Nice work mate looks a great place


----------



## Lucky Pants

Very nice looks a great place , thanks for showing us your pics .


----------



## steve2109

Thought I would add my photos to OMJ's lovely set and report, as he said was a good explore with the Chapel being the real highlight, no graffiti, damp, or vandalism made a nice change to !!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Those have come out awesome  Very impressive.


----------



## steve2109

UE-OMJ said:


> Those have come out awesome  Very impressive.



They were the best of a bad bunch ! or maybe I am getting to picky now !!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Thanks everyone for the positive & kind comments - always very much appreciated


----------



## urban phantom

Great stuff mate looks good


----------



## Pen15

Nice sets lads!!

Must have a look at this place.


----------



## abel101

Brilliant photos both steve's!!!
The chapel certainly does make this place look brilliant


----------



## MrDan

Must meet soon, lovely set. 
Those chapel windows are amazing, the whole building is! 
Loved this picture.

Bonus... not too far from me


----------



## Sshhhh...

Really got to see this place!! Fantastic pics from both of you!


----------



## Mars Lander

Great shots from BOTH !!!, would love to go here, your shots have instilled a real desire to get here now


----------



## mrtoby

looks so good, well done both.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Awesome stuff guys! Cheers for sharing this one


----------



## Ninja Kitten

BRILLIANT!!! fantastic report!!


----------



## perjury saint

*Lovely! Missed the room with the stage in it...*


----------



## sonyes

Superb pics from you both......Stunning place.


----------



## TeeJF

Outstanding! We've been trying to get in here for almost 18 months now!


----------



## chapmand

thanks for sharing guys, love the images. Looks a fantastic place


----------

